
Alphabet says Kalanick knew one of Uber’s acquisitions had taken Alphabet files - prostoalex
https://www.recode.net/2017/6/22/15854348/uber-alphabet-self-driving-car-lawsuit-anthony-levandowski-travis-kalanick-files
======
noncoml
I dislike Uber and Kalanick as much as the next guy, but this starts feeling
like a witch hunting?

Also I do start to wonder if there are any politics involved in this whole
smear campaign. Could it be by VC's that didn't have a chance to invest early?

